# Trudi and Archie's Kitchen Cabinets



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been building some kitchen cabinets lately. My brother in law has a rent house they are renovating. His specs are to use birch plywood. I tried to talk him into the pre finished stuff for the boxes but he said he would just paint them. OK by me.

He accepted my quote so off I went to get some 4/4 rough poplar, which be be the face frames, doors and drawer fronts. The boxes have 3/4" sides, top and bottoms, with 1/2 inch backs. Glued, clamped and nailed with a brad nailer and a stapler for the backs.

I am using 3/4 birch for the shelves with iron on edge banding. They turned out nice.

Door hinges are Blum soft close face frame concealed style. Those are painless to install, and they are 3-way adjustable.

These cabinets are tough and should last a long time.

It seems like it has taken a long time to get these assembled, but I had a lot of prep work. The actual assembly is going smoothly.

So far, I have completed 4 cabinets and delivered them yesterday afternoon. He will pain and install them. That's not my job.

So, how did I get to where I am today. Working out of a small garage/workshop, I have to batch these out. First, I bought the poplar for the face frames, doors and drawer fronts. Then I milled the boards to 3/4 inch for the face frames, 13/16 inch for the doors, and drawers. I ripped and crosscut the frames to final length, then assembled the face frames with pocket hole construction. That went nice and easy...and they don't take up much room.

Then I glued up the panels for raised panel doors. And cut the rails and stiles for the door frames...and the drawer fronts. That was a lot of router work but it went fairly smoothly. I made sure I had extra stock for test cuts so I could get my cutters adjusted properly. I had one cutter in the Bosch 1617 and the other in the Triton.

To make the raised panels, I put the panel cutter in the Triton. That thing just cruised along with a 3 1/2 inch cutter at about half speed.

Next came assembly of the doors. I glued and clamped them with space balls in the grooves to help with panel movement. They turned out nice. Some final sanding and then they were set aside.

Now it was time to buy some plywood! I bought two sheets of 3/4 and one sheet of 1/2 inch birch. I laid them out on the table saw/outfeed table and cut them into manageable pieces with a track saw.

Next, I used the table saw to rip final widths on some of the pieces and switched to the cross cut sled to cut the lengths to the correct length.

Still using the crosscut sled, I put on a dado stack that was the proper thickness of the 3/4 plywood I was using. this made it easy to cut a rabbet at the top of each piece, and a dado for the bottom for each piece. Then I removed the sled, attached a sacrificial fence to the TS fence, adjusted the rip to 1/2 inch x 3/8 and ripped a rabbet for the back to fit into for each cabinet.

Time to assemble the first four cabinets. Ready, set, go! With my wife helping, assembly went nice aand easy. All cabinets are square and the face frames fit nicely with about a 1/8 inch overhang on each side for scribing if needed. All joints received glue, got clamped into position and held in place with 1 1/2 inch brad nails. The backs were glued and stapled every 3-4 inches all the way around. The face frames were attached the same way with glue and brad nails. Afterward, we filled all nail holes, then lightly sanded them smooth.

I drilled 35mm holes for the concealed hinges for each door. After thew were screwed on, we hung them on each cabinet and checked for fit. I had to trim a couple of them so there would be a slight clearance between the doors that didn't have a middle stile. That was accomplished by making several light passes across the jointer. Nothing to it.

The only thing left was to cut the shelves to the correct width and length and edge band them. I actually did some of the fitting and edge banding as we were doing the cabinet assembly. A little trim work and everything was complete.

We loaded the four cabinets into our Chevy Traverse and took them over to Archie's house, through a driving rainstorm! 

That brings me up to date. Two wall cabinets and two cabinets that will under a shallow bar. Next up will be another wall cabinet and matching base cabinet. Still on the list is the kitchen sink base w/drawers, a kitchen island with 8 drawers...and the monster! The monster is a diagonal corner cabinet - floor to ceiling - that will house a built in oven and microwave with storage below and above. Part of the assembly of that thing will be done on site.

I forgot to mention that they didn't have any plans. I was designer and architect!  Those original sketches have gone through several iterations but that was the original idea. Wish I knew how to use Sketchup. I am still a scratch pad guy.

Here are some construction pics of what has been done so far.
Hope you like them.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Next up was cabinet construction. This is where it all came together.

And as you can see, I finally got to use my newly constructed adjustable height work table as an assembly table! :dance3:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!!


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

That's nice work , Mike. Thanks for showing.



Rog.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice...thx for sharing


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike you have mad skills ! 

Urban Dictionary: mad skills
To be able to do/perform amazing/unexpected things


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> Whew!!!!



+1...Wot he said.....:lazy2:


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

YES!... It was nice watching this episode of "MT Stringer Workshop". 
As usual ,,, you sure do nice work , also liked your green kitchen.
Looking forward to the next episode.

tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to all y'all for the nice comments. I appreciate it. Layin' low this weekend visiting with family in from out of town.

I have learned a lot from this website. Sharing my projects is my way of giving back.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks to all y'all for the nice comments. I appreciate it. Layin' low this weekend visiting with family in from out of town.
> 
> I have learned a lot from this website. Sharing my projects is my way of giving back.
> Mike


Mike you deserve a rest ! Have a great weekend


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

twallace said:


> yes!... It was nice watching this episode of "mt stringer workshop".
> As usual ,,, you sure do nice work , also liked your green kitchen.
> Looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> Tom


x2 

I was going to buy pre made cabinets for my kitchen from home-depot which are not cheap , but after watching Mad Skills Mike I'm going to attempt to build my own


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

Very nice cabinets. Your relatives will be happy.
I read all your explanation to know what you were doing with the bench drill.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Mike.
> 
> Very nice cabinets. Your relatives will be happy.
> I read all your explanation to know what you were doing with the bench drill.


Thank you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a few drawer fronts put together. They look pretty good. The flat panels are made from 3/8 inch Baltic birch. I needed a flat surface where the drawer front attaches to the drawer box. So, I cut the panels to fit, then narrowed the edges to 1/4 inch with a rabbet bit. The tongue fits into the rail and stile pieces leaving the back flush with the back of the frames.

Before assembling the drawer fronts, I prepped the plywood by wiping each piece with a damp rag. After allowing the wood to dry, I sanded each piece lightly with some 320 on the orbital sander. That made them smoooth. 

Here are a few pics of the drawer fronts in the clamps.
Mike


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for sharing.....


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking good Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got another one crossed of the build list. :dance3: This cabinet is a wall cabinet 32 inches wide x 38 inches tall. It turned out pretty nice. Like the others, Blum soft close hinges and edge banded birch plywood shelves.

Note: I drilled shelf pins on each side, in the middle stile and the back to give 6 pins per shelf. Nice and sturdy.

I have it's mate (base cabinet) assembled and ready for drawers. Hope to make them tomorrow. Gotta blow the dust off the PC dovetail jig and gitafterit!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Mike . I'm liking how you drilled holes for mounting the pins . My neighbours carpenter friend used those white metal strips , but I think your idea is a major improvement and much less invasive , almost stealth .
Did you use a jig and your router to get the holes exactly perfect ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice Mike . I'm liking how you drilled holes for mounting the pins . My neighbours carpenter friend used those white metal strips , but I think your idea is a major improvement and much less invasive , almost stealth .
> Did you use a jig and your router to get the holes exactly perfect ?


I have two Kreg shelf pin jigs attached together. I use a 6 inch spacer and a drill to drill the holes. They are about as exact as I can get them. The shelves sit flat with no wobble.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And the beat goes on. More cabinets have been assembled and delivered. My sister in law picked up some of the doors, drawer fronts and face frames so they could paint them. I don't like the look, but I don't have any say in the end look.

My wife can see the progress coming along nicely and she has been out in the shop helping. Pretty cool working together, especially when she wants to fill nail holes and sand! 

Today we finished the sink base cabinet and dropped it off. It fits the opening just as I had envisioned with the sink centered under the window. Final installation is still a couple of weeks away.

Next is a cooktop island I plan to build next week. A finally, a built on site diagonal corner oven/microwave cabinet (floor to ceiling).

Then we will start on our kitchen.

Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

This has been a great build Mike and a great thread!!! 

thank you.
bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> This has been a great build Mike and a great thread!!!
> 
> thank you.
> bill


Thank you sir.

In the pics you can see I set up my adjustable height worktable to be an extension of the main workbench. That is turning out to be a nice addition to the workshop.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

Excellent construction process. 
Please, tell me how deep the drawers for the base cabinets are? Are those in picture 2?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Mike.
> 
> Excellent construction process.
> Please, tell me how deep the drawers for the base cabinets are? Are those in picture 2?


The drawers are 22 inches long. I am using 22 inch drawer slides.

The cabinet inside depth is 22 3/4 inches. That is 23 1/4 inches minus 1/2 inch inset for the back panel.

The overall cabinet outside depth is 24 inches (23 1/4 inch side + 3/4 inch face frame).

I cut grooves in the drawer sides for dividers, which are simple pieces of 1/4 inch plywood that slip into the grooves.


EDIT: I might not have understood your question. The top drawer side is 3 1/4 inches deep x 22 inches long. The lower three drawers are 4 1/2 inches deep x 22 inches long. To make the groove for the drawer bottom, I spaced my saw fence 3/8 inch from the bottom and cut the groove in one pass.

To cut the groove, I used two 7 1/4 inch circular saw blades and a couple of shims. Combined, they produce a groove just slightly wider that the 1/4 inch plywood. The plywood is slightly thinner than 1/4 inch, thus the need for a groove that is a little more narrow.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Update: Today I finished the kitchen island and Archie picked it up and toted it off. It is a 60 x 29 inch cabinet, all 3/4 birch. It has 8 drawers and a place for a cooktop with storage underneath behind two doors. I trimmed it out shaker style. Eight more drawers down. Thank goodness that part is over with. Everything fit together just like I planned it. 

Well, almost anyway. After cutting the rabbets and dadoes in the drawer sides, and the grooves for the bottoms, I realized I had 12 left sides and four right sides! That almost did me in. :-( But somehow I managed to persevere by milling up some more drawer stock and put the "extra" pieces aside to be used for our kitchen cabinets.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe Dan and yourself are in competition......LOL.

Great work, Mike. (even if it is for BIL....) VBG.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike that's a pile of work . I don't think I could ever pull off what you've accomplished.
Great work

Sorry to hear about the incident as that stuff drives me crazy . Glad you turned it around though


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Mike thanks for the WIP.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done indeed Mike...

I really like the look!!! 

Now tell me, how many times did you walk by and just have to pull open a drawer or door and check it out just because 

Will there be pulls? any idea of what kind of counter top is going to be used?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Super job Mike! Of everything I've built, I'm the most proudest of my cabinets. And lucky enough, I get to see them everyday!! LOL 

Did you use these flip down door hinges on your false drawer fronts? Might not be too late, if you haven't. I saw these when I went snooping around at the HD and Lowes, before I built my cabinets. My wife loves them! Not 100% sure, but I think I got the hinges and trays from Rockler.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> TwoSkies57 said...Now tell me, how many times did you walk by and just have to pull open a drawer or door and check it out just because
> 
> Will there be pulls? any idea of what kind of counter top is going to be used?


Ha ha...how did you know? I must have tested every drawer at least ten times each!

Yes, there will be drawer pulls and door knobs. They will install them after the painting is finished. I gave Archie a template to use for the hardware installation. Personally, I like the bare wood better than their paint job. 

I am not sure about the counter top. I think he is going to put down a plywood base and tile over it. That is what he did in their current house. I don't care for it because it looks like an amateur did it.



N'awlins77 said:


> Super job Mike! Of everything I've built, I'm the most proudest of my cabinets. And lucky enough, I get to see them everyday!! LOL
> 
> Did you use these flip down door hinges on your false drawer fronts? Might not be too late, if you haven't. I saw these when I went snooping around at the HD and Lowes, before I built my cabinets. My wife loves them! Not 100% sure, but I think I got the hinges and trays from Rockler.


We had talked about the pull downs and they said no. Same goes for my wife. She doesn't want them either. I will show her your pics and ask her again before I get started on our sink base.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't like the sounds of that either as I've never heard of tiling a counter? Back splash is one thing but a counter? :fie: 





MT Stringer said:


> I don't care for it because it looks like an amateur did it.
> 
> .


Just thinking , I hope your brother inlaw isn't on the forum as he may see your comment lol


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Mike is a pro, being able to do what he does in the little work area he has is amazing.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike, it's been a real pleasure watching the progress of the job,you have done a fine job 
 I am sure that they will enjoy it for years to come


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Salty Dawg said:


> Mike is a pro, being able to do what he does in the little work area he has is amazing.


I couldn't agree more . I sure like the fact that Mike shares his skills with us too. Before I joined the forum I was going to assemble those prefab cupboards above my fridge . After seeing the members here making there own I feel much more inclined to build them on my own from scratch .
It will certainly give a person a much better feeling of accomplishment to


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I don't like the sounds of that either as I've never heard of tiling a counter? Back splash is one thing but a counter? :fie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not much of a computer guy.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I cut a few pieces today for the last cabinet for this kitchen. And boy is it a big one. They insisted on building a diagonal corner cabinet that will house the oven and a microwave.

I don't think there is any way I can build it in my shop. The cabinet is too big and the shop is too small. :-(

I plan to prepare the individual pieces as best as possible so we can assemble it on site.
It is a monster!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> He's not much of a computer guy.


What's his email address :lol:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I cut a few pieces today for the last cabinet for this kitchen. And boy is it a big one. They insisted on building a diagonal corner cabinet that will house the oven and a microwave.
> 
> I don't think there is any way I can build it in my shop. The cabinet is too big and the shop is too small. :-(
> 
> ...


Wow Mike this is going to be an undertaking . Sure looking forward to seeing the outcome!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have no doubt you will 'romp it on', as we say in Australia....

"to run or go rapidly and without effort,"....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the face frame assembled today. Yep, that's a big frame. 89 x 41 with a 35 1/4 inch opening for the oven and microwave.

I guess you could say I got rained out. Thunderstorms galore as a front moves slowly through the area. I can't buy plywood when it is raining. It is days like today that I wish I had a van.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Time to bring you up to date.

Man, what an undertaking to build this monster in a one car garage with an uneven floor.
Following the plan drawn by MobilePaul, I cut the backs, sides, and 5 identical pieces for the shelves, top and bottom. I might add, there is no way I could have built this cabinet without his plan. My head was spinning tying to figure out how to cut the 45's and place all of the pieces together.

I didn't use glue for the face frame assembly, and I am so glad I did. I had the middle rails in backwards! Fortunately, I was able to reverse them and all was good.

We cleared out enough room to attempt a dry fit. We could only get four of the five pieces to stand at one time, but everything looked good. If you look closely, you will notice I had a board clamped to a shelf and screwed to one of the back pieces with a pocket screw. Worked just like someone was standing there holding it. Then there was the duck tape "temporary clamp" keeping one back and one side together! 

Yesterday evening, we hauled all of the pieces over to the house where it was to be installed. Today was "I" day...(install day).

This morning, we arrived promptly at 11am ready to go! No one was home!!! Actually Trudi was in town on a parts run and Archie was trying to recover from last night. I think he partied too much.

So, with the BBQ pit heating up, we started putting the monster together. We quickly learned what I had feared all along. Nothing in this house is square, level or even. There was no way to assemble the cabinet with it partially attached to the wall.

We decided to start over. We pulled the two back pieces out in the kitchen area and commenced to put it together standing up. The two backs and the rear corner were assembled first. Then we added one side, got it squared up and tacked it with several screws where they wouldn't ever be seen. Next we added the top, then the next shelf below it and so on until all of the shelves, top and bottom were in place.

We added the other side piece, tacked it in place and did a dry fit with the face frame. It was almost perfect - no quiet but really close. Then it was time for lunch!

With lunch out of the way, it was time to get serious. With two bottles of glue and four brushes in action, we commenced to glue up the face frame. It was all hands on deck as they held the frame in place while I added clamps and started to fasten it in place with the brad nailer. That worked out well. As I was finishing up with the nailing, my wife started with the wood filler.

Next, it was time to stuff it in the corner. UGH! Thank goodness for shims. Archie was in charge of screwing the cabinet to the wall, so he got after it. That thing is rock solid. As big and heavy as it is, it ain't going no where.

While I was taking a break, my wife gave the ROS a workout dressing up the wood filler. She did a real good job on the face frame where it joins the sides. An absolutely flush joint.

Our next task was to mount the four doors. That was easy.
Now for the real test. Test fit the oven and microwave. They have been in another room under plastic wrap and we have measured them several times. Well, the oven didn't fit. The opening was 1/4 inch short. I had to cut it out with a jig saw. Now it fits, but the opening is too wide! And all this time I was worried about it being too narrow. No problem. I will make a couple of filler strips and that will be taken care of.

Then, it was time to test the microwave. It fits fine width wise, but the opening is too tall. The answer there is to make a panel that will resemble a solid drawer front and attach it to cover the opening.

So, that is my punch list - two filler strips and a filler panel. I feel a payday coming real soon.

I forgot to mention lunch. It was just finger food - Grilled chicken breasts and sausage links. Made for some tasty sandwiches!

Here are a few pics of the construction and installation. The home owners still hve some painting to do and install the other cabinets and trim them out. My job is just about through. 
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you should be very satisfied with that result, Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I love the idea of using the corner like that for the microwave and oven . Did you come up with that Mike ?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice job, that has to be one of the largest kitchen cabinets I have ever seen. I am enjoying following along, thanks for taking the time to share the pics.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

have to say it again...

WHEW!!!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking good Mike, can't wait to see how your kitchen is going to look.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

salty dawg said:


> looking good mike, can't wait to see how your kitchen is going to look.


x2


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks very impressive Mike congratulations.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I keep looking at that thinking "Where's the remote. I don't think we're on the Cooking Channel yet." :laugh: Nice work Mike. That could just as easily be a pretty fancy entertainment center.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I keep looking at that thinking "Where's the remote. I don't think we're on the Cooking Channel yet." :laugh: Nice work Mike. That could just as easily be a pretty fancy entertainment center.


To funny as that's what my brain perceived it as when I first looked


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No, not my idea. The owner had this in mind when he started remodeling the house. It had been stripped to the studs, a large den added, doors moved and added. UGH!

They didn't have any kind of plan other than a basic sketch. So this whole thing was my creation. Everything has fit as I had envisioned it. I listened to what they wanted and tried to bring it to life.

That corner cabinet has five pieces including the top, bottom and four shelves that are cut from 1/2 sheet 3/4 inch birch for each one! The two backs are 44 5/8 wide x 1/2 inch birch and the two sides are 3/4 inch birch 24 inches wide (with face frame attached. Did I mention it is heavy? 

And roomy! That lower storage area can hold a ton of stuff.
Feels good to get it done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Glad to hear it's behind you Mike ,you must feel pretty good right about now .
And it's very impressive , looks like you have this down to an art .


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! Today was payday! I had a couple of items on my punch list to take care of. And with those taken care of, my job here is complete!

Here are a couple more pics. The home owners have been painting the cabinets, and putting them in place. The island has been positioned, but they couldn't figure out how to anchor it. Hopefully, I pointed them in the right direction (You Tube video).

I will try to post a final look when they get through with everything. This was by far my biggest project to date. But I made it, and now, it is on to our own remodel.

Thanks for following along. I hope I didn't bore you with all the pics.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Not bored at all Mike.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike.

Your pictures are excellent, some day I´ll make a corner cabinet like that in your project. Until now I just made a small one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And that's a wrap! We got word the rent house is just about finished so today we stopped by to take a few pics. Dummy me left the flash at home. So, I had to use the built-in flash and it didn't work so well. Several of the pics have ghost images from reflections off of shiney things.

Anyway, here are the pics. Now I can put this project to bed, once and for all.
Thanks to all for following along. I appreciate it.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wonderful job, Mike....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Now for an update. My sister in law and husband have decided to sell the house. Here is a link to the real estate listing.
71 Maplewood Ln, Old River Winfree, TX 77535 - HAR.com

Yep, I built the cabinets in the kitchen. Her husband built the others.

We went by to take a look at the finished project. It looks nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Next up was cabinet construction. This is where it all came together.
> 
> And as you can see, I finally got to use my newly constructed adjustable height work table as an assembly table! :dance3:


You sure have been busy Mike.I'm exhausted from watching you so I reckon we should both have a couple of days off.All the best,James.jj777746


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful job Mike. Looks great. Thanks for letting us follow along.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nicely done. Maybe one day my skill level will be that good.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike ,it is hard for me to believe the listing of that house, a similar house here would go for 2-3 times what the asking price is on that listing. WOW
You got to be proud of that kitchen upgrade, you have a class AAA cabinet operation going there.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mike ,it is hard for me to believe the listing of that house, a similar house here would go for 2-3 times what the asking price is on that listing. WOW
> You got to be proud of that kitchen upgrade, you have a class AAA cabinet operation going there.
> Herb


Yes sir. It sold quickly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. It sold quickly.


I'd love to have a brother inlaw like you Mike . Get you you renovate my homes , then flip them .
At the prices your probably charging , I'd be a millionaire in no time


----------

